
New Google Pixel 3, Pixel Slate, and Home Hub - alanfranz
https://www.blog.google/products/hardware/made-by-google-family-2018/
======
seanalltogether
I feel like I'm taking crazy pills when I see all these Android phones with
notches on the top, but no screen going all the way to the bottom. Apple
explained they wanted an edge to edge screen, and that the notch was a
compromise to achieve that goal. Now all the android devices are copying the
compromise without trying to copy the goal.

~~~
rootusrootus
For Pixel in particular it really feels like they've started copying the
iPhone's hardware choices in some ways, for no real reason that I can discern.
The notch, eliminating the headphone jack, etc. Then they even matched it on
price (heck, isn't the Pixel actually _more_ expensive than an iPhone if you
match them on flash size?). I was a Google phone fan back in the days of the
Nexus 4, but these latest attempts feel like Google trying to force their
market position up rather than embracing their niche.

~~~
wlesieutre
I don't have any personal experience with this, but I saw this article about
Google killing the headphone jack:

[https://www.pcworld.com/article/3284186/mobile/bring-back-
th...](https://www.pcworld.com/article/3284186/mobile/bring-back-the-
headphone-jack-why-usb-c-audio-still-doesnt-work.html)

Yeah, Apple killed headphone jacks on the iPhone. But they also:

1) Gave you lightning headphones that work on all iPhones

2) Have 3rd party lightning headphones that all work on all iPhones

3) Gave you a lightning to 3.5mm headphone adapter that worked on all iPhones
with whatever regular 3.5mm headphones you previously used with your phones

4) Made better bluetooth earbuds for moving away from wired headphones
entirely

Android manufacturers have not matched that with USB-C audio. They just copied
"Step 0) Remove the headphone jack."

~~~
atomical
The bluetooth earbuds are starting to get better. The Bragi Pro is much better
than the Dash. I don't have experience with Apple's earbuds but I'm going to
guess users are facing similar issues with bluetooth connectivity and
interference issues.

I think of bluetooth earbuds as this generations skipping CD's. It's totally
unnecessary though. They could have waited.

~~~
cycrutchfield
Try not to spread FUD unless you've tried them. Airpods are excellent, and
Apple was entirely justified in removing the headphone jack.

~~~
zokula
Yeah because Apple removing the headphone jack took lots of Courage didn't it?

~~~
xvector
From the HackerNews guidelines [1]:

> Be civil. Don't say things you wouldn't say face-to-face. Don't be snarky.
> Comments should get more civil and substantive, not less, as a topic gets
> more divisive.

> Eschew flamebait. Don't introduce flamewar topics unless you have something
> genuinely new to say. Avoid unrelated controversies and generic tangents.

> Please don't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
> good critical comment teaches us something.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
simonsarris
Pixel 3:
[https://store.google.com/product/pixel_3](https://store.google.com/product/pixel_3)

Pixel Stand:
[https://store.google.com/product/pixel_stand](https://store.google.com/product/pixel_stand)

Pixel Slate:
[https://store.google.com/product/pixel_slate](https://store.google.com/product/pixel_slate)

Home Hub:
[https://store.google.com/product/google_home_hub](https://store.google.com/product/google_home_hub)

It is so weird these days that 95% of the marketing and copy for new hardware
is actually marketing and copy about software, not the hardware. They do
however have a spec compare page for the phones:
[https://store.google.com/product/pixel_compare](https://store.google.com/product/pixel_compare)

~~~
basch
I'm their target market then. What differentiates google for me is the
SERVICES they offer: gmail, maps, search, photos, voice search, voice
transcription, google voice.

Even if my perception is wrong, I picture google as a company that is better
able to deliver cloud software. Since the hardware is all good enough now,
what makes me consider going from Apple to Google is that I prefer google mail
and google maps, and the google ecosystem. I also think google is better
positioned to take on Amazon and Microsoft and Facebook. Apple is in a distant
fifth place behind all those companies. And then you have Sony, which in many
respects DOES have a better hardware ecosystem than Apple, for the home
(speakers, playstation, cameras, televisions, headphones etc. and vue.)
HomeKit and HealthKit are the two places Apple is competitive, and music/movie
services are a dime a dozen at the moment, im not committing to an ecosystem
if for example I liked iTunes/Beats more than Google Play. Lest we not forget
Spotify and Roku are still independent beasts.

And on the other end Apples value proposition is that their store has all the
flagship versions of apps (companies tend to treat iOS as their first class
citizen) and privacy as a promise. That is a compelling sales pitch; to be
treated as just a customer, not as something to be data mined and targeted.

Google REALLY needs to figure out Google Voice, Hangouts, Google News, Google
Reader etc. Theres no reason Facebook should be a better feed and messenger,
google has all the parts and talent, and cannot for the life of them unify
them into a coherent simple product. Stop treating google voice like an
afterthought, its a killer product. Google needs to figure out android vs
chrome. Its very scary to buy into either of these product lines (at least I
know my data is stored in google services regardless.)

Its a very hard decision right now to go Alexa vs Google Home, vs HomeKit. It
sucks liking Swift apps, Google Photos, Facebook Messenger, DirecTV, Xbox
Live, and Sony TVs. And pretty soon I'll need to have Sony, Disney, Hulu,
Apple, Youtube, Netflix, Vudu/MGM, Prime, Facebook, xFinity,
DirecTV/HBO/WatchTV (figure your shit out ATT). And that still leaves me
without access to anything CBS/Viacom/Paramount, except what comes from
DirecTV and VRV. Who am I trusting to make my multi-service experience the
most pleasant; Roku, Apple, Google?

Ecosystem commitment is maddening, and paradox of choice has never made not
participating more attractive.

~~~
wvenable
> What differentiates google for me is the SERVICES they offer: gmail, maps,
> search, photos, voice search, voice transcription, google voice.

If you own almost any Android phone, you have all these services. Heck, if you
own an iPhone you can still get all these services (just not as defaults).

~~~
basch
Those services being tied RIGHT INTO the OS is a huge advantage. Thats
arguably what the SHELL is. My interface between me and (facebook | microsoft
| google | apple | amazon) services. Using iOS as a google app launcher is a
complete waste of integration and usability potential.

Take for example JUST google photos. When I say service, I mean a best in
class experience across my phone, my kitchen screen-speaker, laptop, desktop,
and living room tv. Google photos does not live up to its full potential from
a phone alone.

A service gives me consistent access to the same data, from a variety of
interfaces. Each interface is tailored to use cases for that device type.
Desktop interfaces are going to be more powerful than tablet, tv, or kitchen
screen-speaker.

It's the same reason I prefer Facebook Messenger to text messaging. Works
great from any device I sign into.

(Not being able to set defaults is inexcusable at this point as a product, and
borderline anticompetitive. Microsoft is playing an equally dangerous game
with Edge.)

~~~
untog
I'm not sure what you mean by your Google Photos example. I use it on my
iPhone and the photos all show up on the Chromecast I have plugged into my TV.
I can't think of many features I am missing by not running on Google Photos on
Android.

And that's what I think the OP was getting at. If Google's main differentiator
is services then I have little reason to buy an Android phone. I can get the
built in security and privacy associated with iOS and dip into the Google
ecosystem as and when I want by downloading individual apps. It works great
for me

~~~
basch
Can you access google photos through other apps on your iPhone. While you are
in a non google app, how do you access the data stored there?

~~~
untog
You download photos from Google Photos to your device before they're available
to other apps. That's a fair weakness to point out, though it's never really
been a problem for me. I only delete the local copies of photos every couple
of months.

~~~
basch
being able to navigate around a mini version of the photos app, from within a
share/upload screen of another app, isnt a benefit you would think of until
youve tried it.

Thats just an example though. Current Apple will never treat non-Apple apps
with the same kind of integration. Messaging apps, photo apps, map apps, music
apps, movie apps. It will never be the same as a place with choice.

"Hey google, gift mum a copy of Almost Famous." (google remembers that my mom
likes text messages, and has vudu.)

"Hey google, gift dad a copy of Key Largo." (google remembers my dad likes
facebook messages, and has prime.)

Send me a message when Apple starts being friendly to competitors. iOS is a
glorified app launcher if you are not a heavy Apple Services user, and Apple
Services are substandard. Even iMessage only works from Apple hardware.
Useless.

I am being a little silly here, Google and Microsoft are moving TOWARDS Apple-
Like ecosystem lock-in, whereas Alexa/Prime and Roku are the more vendor
agnostic shells.

~~~
untog
> isnt a benefit you would think of until youve tried it.

I used an Android device full time until about a year ago, so believe me when
I say I know how it works, and that I don't really miss it.

> "Hey google, gift mum a copy of Almost Famous." (google remembers that my
> mom likes text messages, and has vudu.)

These conversational examples always seem bizarrely contrived to me. But
either way, part of the argument against this is that _I don 't want Google to
know these things_. I value privacy. I don't gift my parents movies often
enough to make the trade-off worth it for me - I'll just do it manually the
one time a year I do it.

> Even iMessage only works from Apple hardware. Useless.

Very obviously not true. When the vast majority of your friends and family are
on iMessage it is, hands down, the best messaging solution. Better than
anything Android can offer, because less tech savvy people don't even need to
think about it. It is very far from useless for a lot of people. It just isn't
useful for _everyone_.

~~~
basch
what makes iMessage better than Facebook Messenger or Snapchat or Whatsapp?
The fact that it can only communicate with most people? The fact that it
doesnt work from a web browser while you are away from devices you own?

If I own an iPhone but a Windows PC, iMessage is only a fraction as powerful
as something cross platform.

Youre nitpicking a conceptual example. Alexa, Roku, and Android are currently
built to let ME have the power to set defaults and mix and integrate services
between providers. On iOS either I use the Apple service if I want full
integration, or my access to said services is locked into only the app for
that service itself and apples extremely limited share menu.

~~~
untog
> what makes iMessage better than Facebook Messenger or Snapchat or Whatsapp?

That it is already set up when you buy the device. This can't be understated.
Among my friends and family, some have FB messenger, some have Snapchat and
some have Whatsapp. The only one they all have is iMessage. And even Android
users can participate in group messages by (automatically) downgrading to MMS.

~~~
basch
I think being able to set FB messenger AS my SMS app is more powerful.

The entire point I am making is that we increasingly access MANY services.
Content is a great example, with Netflix, ATT, Disney, National Amusement,
Sony, Amazon, and Comcast getting into a pretty nasty battle. Service agnostic
hardware is very very attractive, whether that service is messaging/calling,
backups, or content consumption. Shells treating all services equally, is a
value upon itself. They can still ship from the factory with an in house
default. Roku being able to surface and categorize content from many apps, and
being able to deep link directly to movies is a much more pleasant experience.
Or searching for a movie and being asked which ecosystem/service I want to
view it from.

It SUCKS when a company like Apple says "you need Apple hardware to watch our
original series" or when "you need ATT wireless to watch this HBO show"
becomes a thing.

It SUCKS that I need an Amazon Echo Show 2, Google Home Hub, Facebook Portal
Plus and an iPad all set up in my kitchen to answer Video Calls!!..!..
verbally when my hands have egg on them. [https://techcrunch.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/10/how-smart-...](https://techcrunch.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/10/how-smart-speakers-with-display-compare-1.png) (at
least Facebook is considering Alexa and Google Assistant. At least Amazon Echo
may allow Android texting and Skype, while also supporting Zigbee.)

------
nmeofthestate
I really wish Google would sell a good value (Nexus level prices) phone again,
so I can own a phone with stock Android. You can get good hardware for half
the price of Google's pixel phones; the downside is the crappy Android
versions on them.

(thanks for the suggestions on close-to-stock-Android hardware)

~~~
gst
The Android One phones
([https://www.android.com/one/](https://www.android.com/one/)) are running
stock Android and provide 2 years of Android OS updates and 3 year of security
updates.

~~~
tigershark
Christ, being happy for “2 years of Android os updates” reminds me how awful
is the android ecosystem. IPhone 5s, a phone from _5 years ago_ is running the
latest iOS without any problem.

~~~
aetherson
These phones are also way cheaper than the iPhone5s was at its launch. If you
pay $350 for your phone and replace it after 2 years, that seems to me to be
better than paying $700 for your phone and replacing it after 4 years?

~~~
leadingthenet
Why? That's just consumerist thinking. With iOS 12, my 3 and a half year old
phone works even better than when I bought it. Why create useless waste?

~~~
aetherson
Because, for example, your 3.5 year old phone has a way worse camera than a
modern phone. It doesn't have wireless charging. Its hardware has deficiencies
that are noticeable even if the raw speed of the CPU is still fine.

------
satysin
What a terrible live event. The presenters were awful. Okay not everyone is a
natural presenter so if you don't have such people in your product management
team just hire some!

As for the products. Groan. What is there to be excited about exactly? The new
tablet (slate?) goes up to $1600(!) and doesn't even include a keyboard (an
extra $200 for that). The videos of it seem to show it as a laggy mess as
well. Hopefully it isn't like that on release.

The Home Hub does not interest me. At all. At least it doesn't have a camera
though.

But the real let down is the new Pixel 3 is just so meh. A bizarrely large
notch yet a large chin still? Two front facing cameras but still a single
rear. Why? Are super selfie takes the biggest buyers for Pixel phones? I take
a few selfies now and then but I would much rather a second 2x camera for
proper zoom and not some fancy digital zoom powered by AI from my hand
tremors.

I can't see any reason to replace my Pixel 2 XL if I am honest, especially at
those prices.

Also what happened to the whole "you think you know" social media trolling
Google was doing? Turns out yes we did know. Literally everything leaked. So
bizarre.

~~~
thaumasiotes
> Turns out yes we did know. Literally everything leaked.

Well, rumors a few months ago were that plans had leaked for a third device
that would be the spiritual successor to the Nexus line, with stock android at
reasonable prices.

We thought we knew, but it seems like a jerk move for Google to make fun of us
over our vain hope they'd put out something we wanted.

~~~
saltcured
I've been told the Android One program is the spiritual successor to the Nexus
line. Does anybody with more knowledge or experience feel like commenting on
that? Do those phones get updates as reliably as a Nexus would in the past?

Also, how does one shop for a phone these days when you want plain old Android
and sensible security updates but have other feature concerns as well? I don't
want a flagship phone, don't want a giant phablet, and care more about offline
GPS performance than data performance...

I am still carrying a Moto G4 Play which I think is borderline too big. It
still lasts almost a week on one charge when I take it into the woods in
airplane mode and just use the camera app and OSMAnd+ with GPS logging for 3-4
hours per day.

~~~
TheAceOfHearts
As I understand it, the Android One phones all receive updates from the vendor
and not directly from Google. Historically vendors have not done a good job at
making updates available in a timely manner.

~~~
iOsiris
Google handles the updates for Android One. I have a Xiaomi Mi A1 in addition
to a Pixel and it seems to get updated on time. Occasionally, faster than the
Pixel even for security updates.

------
nickdandakis
Okay, so. Have we reached diminishing returns with smartphones? Because it
really feels that way.

I'm sure this new Pixel is better than the previous one, but we're starting to
have conversations around _not_ buying the $1k phone for its camera, and
instead buying two devices for $500 each that are better.

I personally feel like even four iPhone generations ago, the iPhone was "good
enough" and that the software is really what needs to be improved.

~~~
jandrese
The market is basically in a holding pattern. New features tend to be
situational and the performance improvements are pretty modest year-over-year.
What's more, even old phones are fast enough for most uses, so even when the
new one is 50% faster that's not a huge deal. It's hard to justify $800 to
make a webpage load in .75 seconds instead of 1 second.

I'm still using my iPhone 6 and iOS 10 (I have some 32 bit apps that I still
use). I'm considering swapping the battery instead of buying a new phone.
Right now I would only upgrade if I severely broke it.

In some ways it would be a downgrade, because I use the headphone jack to wire
it into my car's audio when doing navigation, and plug it into the cig lighter
because navigation is a battery hog. It's pretty clear that Apple has no
intention of ever bringing back the headphone jack.

Maybe I could find a bluetooth adapter on a headphone jack? I wonder if it
could draw enough power from the headphone jack to not need a battery?
Probably not.

~~~
reggieband
I upgraded from iPhone 6 to iPhone XS and if I am 100% honest I don't feel a
massive difference. New screen is really nice and I am surprised that I
actually like face id much more than the fingerprint scanner. But on a day-to-
day activity scale ... browsing facebook, reddit, youtube, playing games, etc.
... I often struggle to notice any real difference, even in how quick apps
start. I don't regret it because I know I won't have to worry about upgrades
for another 2-3 years.

But I can highly recommend the battery replacement for the iPhone 6. I was
luck (unlucky?) enough to get the discounted battery replacement due to mine
failing. After I got that it was a significant improvement.

~~~
matwood
IMO, FaceId is a game changer. I have an X, and rarely notice the phone
unlocking. It's just working when I swipe up. Using the finger print to unlock
feels old.

------
Donald
I like how if you go to
[https://store.google.com/product/pixel_3_how_to_buy](https://store.google.com/product/pixel_3_how_to_buy)
and click on any of the company names under "Find your phone. Get up to $300
back" you will be redirected to Google's internal corporate SSO page:

[https://imgur.com/a/DkmG4uL](https://imgur.com/a/DkmG4uL)

~~~
diminoten
I don't think Google has any "internal" networks, or at least not many. I
_think_ you can get to any of Google's "corporate" SSO login pages.

I could be remembering wrong.

~~~
Someone1234
Google famously has no "internal" pages (but a lot of private pages of
course).

Instead of using a VPN solution for off-site, they have a reverse proxy
sitting in front of their back-office sites, the reverse proxy verifies user
authentication (inc. 2F) and permissions before allowing access to the site in
question (both from on Google's campus and off-site).

The theory goes that even if you break into Google's campus and plug into
their corporate network, or find an employee's computer you'll still have no
easier time accessing their private pages than you would otherwise.

It is actually a really interesting topic all in its own right.

~~~
actualanswer
Yea. This pattern is called BeyondCorp or Zero Trust. Google was the first
company to pioneer it but adopting this architecture internally. Only now
companies are slowly moving to this and vendors are creating products and
services to support this architecture.

[https://cloud.google.com/beyondcorp/](https://cloud.google.com/beyondcorp/)

------
owaislone
I was hoping they'd release the next Pixelbook. Really wanted to try that as
my next developer laptop. May be next year.

Pixel Slate is great but I can't hold it on my lap while sitting, lying on a
couch or my bed. Given I spend all my working hours using my laptop, devices
like Pixel Slate and Surface Pro are a no-go.

Only if they built a stronger keyboard with a adjustable latch that could hold
the tablet body. I wouldn't mind the extra weight if it meant that it wouldn't
need support and could be held just like a laptop in any position.

~~~
superfrank
> I was hoping they'd release the next Pixelbook. Really wanted to try that as
> my next developer laptop.

I bought one last year to try as my dev computer and I'm back to my 2015 mac
book. I'm not a fan of the keyboard on it, the battery life isn't as good as I
thought it would be, I don't like having a touch screen on my dev machine, but
I think the biggest factor in me switching back is that it feels like the
remote development services just aren't there yet. I'd get into a coding
session and then half way through have some issue with Cloud9 (or a different
online IDE, I tried multiple) and it would pull me out of my flow.

~~~
owaislone
I don't plan to use Cloud9 or anything like that. I want to try out native
linux apps for development while using Chrome and Android apps for other
workflows.

------
natvert
After bad experiences with hardware reliably and support on the Nexus 5 and
Nexus 6p, I will not be buying another piece of Google hardware.

Although, I must say, the vanilla Android software experience is top notch.
I'd just rather install / customize it on more reliable hardware with better
support (my op5t has been amazing!)

~~~
DanFeldman
I'm on my third Nexus 5x. The first Boot-looped thanksgiving 6 months after I
bought it, the 2nd boot-looped during christmas the next year. The third has
stayed steady, I've just avoided all holidays.

I bought a pixel (2nd hand, dumb mistake) and then it bricked itself within 3
months. Went back to my repaired Nexus 5x.

Google's hardware is awful and their support is an opaque cloud of pretty UIs
and unhelpful people.

Should have gotten a 1+

~~~
dopeboy
Yikes, I did pretty much this. Went from two 5x's (I really love the form
factor) to a used pixel one. So far it hasn't bricked - is that a known issue
like the 5x bootloop?

~~~
DanFeldman
I found plenty of reports of similar issues on google groups and
reddit/r/android. Phone Calling functionality would stop working, screen would
glitch out, and then force a restart. At some point it just didn't wake up.
Poor guy.

------
dstaley
I just realized that the $549 Surface Go comes with a Pentium Gold (more
powerful than the Celeron), double the storage, and double the RAM for $50
cheaper than the base model Pixel Slate ($250 cheaper if you include the
keyboards). Furthermore, a Surface Pro with a Core i5, 8GB of RAM, and 128GB
of storage is $100 cheaper than the equivalent Pixel Slate, and $170 cheaper
once you factor in the costs of the keyboards.

------
noncoml
> Google Photos gives you free, unlimited online storage for all your original
> quality photos and 4K videos.

So what will happen to your photos when Google decides to "sunset" Google
Photos?

Also, what happens to your phone/contacts/purchases when Google (AI?) decides
you have violated YouTube T&C and locks your account?

Edit: Finally, are your phone data used for improving the targeted ads?

~~~
mark_l_watson
Obvious suggestion, but: this is why I have my phone automatically copy new
pictures to Google Pictures, OneDrive, and Dropbox as soon as my phone gets on
a good wifi connection.

~~~
aktau
May I ask which software/app you use that can do this?

~~~
yash1th
I think all of those apps have an auto upload feature for your photos

------
_hardwaregeek
Uhh, is it just me or did Google just take Apple's tablet and phone lines and
do straight up copies of both? Because the Pixel 3 looks awfully like the
iPhone X and the Pixel Slate has some similarity to the iPad Pro. I know
companies copy each other, but this is quite literally notch for notch.

~~~
anderber
I think people give Apple way more credit for their "innovations" than it
should be due. For example, the people in this thread who think that Apple
came out with the notch first.

~~~
rootusrootus
Even if they didn't do it first, at least Apple has a plausible claim for why
they did it -- the iPhone screen goes all the way to the bottom edge. The
Pixel doesn't have that restriction, so why do a notch?

The thing that really irritates me about a notch on the Pixel (or any other
Android phone) is that it's much more intrusive. Not just taller (though it
is), but on iOS notifications are not handled the same way, so you're not
really giving much of anything up with the notch. But on Android,
notifications frequently take the entire top of the screen -- right where that
notch is. Seems unnecessarily clumsy.

~~~
bootlooped
Regardless of what happens on the bottom, without the top notch the total
screen area is smaller; with it it is larger. Isn't having more total screen
area a plausible enough reason to do it?

------
ghaff
My big question about the Slate is its ergonomics (with keyboard) relative to
a regular laptop/Chromebook. It looks to be somewhat better ("snaps in place")
and the keyboard is approximately "normal." But there's still something folded
behind the tablet/screen in the photo.

My issue with all these combo devices is that they're not as good for using a
laptop in all sorts of random locations and positions--which pretty much
describes how I use them at events and otherwise traveling. Some are better
than others but I've yet to have anyone tell me that they're just as good as a
laptop for using on your lap--which is sort a dealbreaker for me.

As I understand it, Google was also rumored to be announcing a more
conventional PixelBook upgrade at this event but that didn't happen.

------
therealmarv
How good can you develop, let's say something easy, for example some python +
Postgres + node.js on a Chromebook like the Pixel Slate without rooting or
removing ChromeOS?

~~~
yathern
Provided the Linux container system works well on it - it should be easily
possible. Whether the UX is good for a developer workflow I can't be sure.
Users at reddit.com/r/chromeos seem to be able to do some good dev work on
crostini-enabled devices.

~~~
dogma1138
You can’t run docker normally on ChromeOS you can run it on some chromebooks
that support dual booting with something like GalliumOS, or rooting the
machine and running your Linux distro in a container/chroot.

Unless you are severely strapped for cash and can’t find the same low end
chromebook hardware in a low end windows form factor that can be simply
reinstalled over there is absolutely no reason to even consider using a
chromebook for anything other than it was intended unless you are rooting it
for a hobby.

People abuse the fact that you can sometimes find them for sub $200 for
$300-400 worth of hardware but it’s a hack on top of a hack to make it run
anything.

~~~
izacus
Why do you need docker to develop "something easy" like the OP asks?

~~~
jedieaston
To have a Postgres instance and a web server without having to install them
locally and screw with configuration. docker-compose and done.

------
jenkstom
Would love to know when I can get the Pixel 3 from sombebody besides Verizon
or Google. Google keeps shipping us empty boxes and has shut down our network
guy's personal account. We even had the fedex guy witness opening the third
empty box. Fedex says it's Google's fault, Google says we're stealing phones.

So, we can't get it until they start selling from anybody besides Google or
Verizon. Sounds like that will be November first.

~~~
apahwa
empty box sounds pretty suspicious. weight sensors should catch that. you
should record video of any other box opening you do.

------
epicureanideal
I was underwhelmed with the specs. Only 128gb storage? Processor improved, and
I guess image processing software improved... maybe that's all that should be
expected after 1 year? But the iPhone seems like a huge contrast... 512gb
storage available? Both of them offer cloud storage, but the 512gb option is
amazing to have on the device.

~~~
ngngngng
Pixel comes with unlimited photo and video storage in the cloud, and will
automatically delete backed up photos and videos if you start running out of
storage. Any phone besides a pixel I would need above 128gb, but with the
storage management I've never run out of space on my 64gb pixel 2 xl.

------
appleiigs
What's with the notch? I don't follow smartphones very closely, is a notch
something we want and is worth copying Apple?

~~~
anderber
Apple did not come out with the notch first. [https://www.quora.com/How-do-
people-keep-forgetting-that-App...](https://www.quora.com/How-do-people-keep-
forgetting-that-Apple-wasnt-the-first-company-to-use-a-notch-in-their-phones-
The-essential-phone-did-it-first-as-far-as-I-know)

~~~
DonaldPShimoda
Sure, but that's not really the point. Apple didn't copy anybody when they
used the notch — they were trying to make an edge-to-edge display and had to
make a concession to house the front-facing camera and additional sensors for
Face ID.

But ever since Apple released the iPhone X, suddenly there are notched phones
_everywhere_. And these phones don't seem to be trying for an edge-to-edge
display, so it's curious that they would choose to adopt a notch unless
they're just trying to copy Apple. (Which is a viable suggestion since the
smartphone market is more or less divided into Apple and Everybody Else.)

------
matchbok
Not sure how these are better than buying a 2-year old iPhone (which has
better support, better UX, and better resale value)

~~~
tbirrell
You could also say "not sure how these are better than buying a 2-year old
pixel". If good-enough is what you want, there are a ton of options, I won't
disagree. I buy latest (at the time) phones because I plan to hang onto them
for 3-4 years at a time.

So its really all about what you are looking for in a phone. If you think
Apple has better UX and you don't mind the direction their hardware is going
or have any aversions to their ecosystem, then, by all means, get an iPhone.

~~~
Spivak
> not sure how these are better than buying a 2-year old pixel

Because a 2 year old iPhone will continue to get support for as longer than
the new Pixel and doesn't have much resale value.

Don't get me wrong, I currently own a Pixel but owning one is not a value-
conscious decision.

------
post_break
I loved how they kept harping on how the tablet didn't run a phone OS. Yet for
the price of what they are asking you can get a surface that doesn't run a
browser OS. That tablet is dead on arrival with those prices. Even microsoft
charges less for the keyboard for the surface. It's not a cheap Nexus 7
tablet, Amazon took that market share, it's not a competitor to the iPad, and
it's not a Surface competitor.

------
skh
How can they write a blog post about new products with no links to actually
buy said product? I see this a lot with corporate blogs. Why don’t they link
to the corporate homepage or to the store where I can buy the product?

------
wnevets
No headphone jack, I'll be sticking with the original pixel for a while longer

~~~
TheTrotters
If that's what you're looking for in a new phone you'll have to stick with it
forever.

~~~
wnevets
or at least until bluetooth headphones on android stops being garbage.

~~~
jvolkman
Maybe you just haven't tried the right headphones yet?

[https://www.whathifi.com/sony/wh-1000xm3/review](https://www.whathifi.com/sony/wh-1000xm3/review)

Android 8.0+ is arguably better for wireless audio than iOS since it supports
the LDAC codec.

------
matchbok
Wonder when Google will abandon this tablet like the 6 previous ones? 6
months? 12?

~~~
sridca
Google made [non-Android] tablets in the past?

~~~
synotna
Yes, the Nexus 7 back in... 2010 or so

Was very good, I wish mine still worked, unfortunately it mysteriously stopped
charging one day

~~~
adtac
I still have mine from 2012 (I think I installed Dirty Unicorns on it though,
which breathed new life). It still works perfectly, but I have no idea what to
do with it and it's just sitting there along with my Surface RT. I'll never
buy a tablet again.

------
jasonkester
This image from the product page made me laugh:

[https://photos.app.goo.gl/DzUW6cuCUFirvQPz9](https://photos.app.goo.gl/DzUW6cuCUFirvQPz9)

Trying to stay ahead of the current trend toward larger phones.

------
niuzeta
Lack of headphone jack will drive me to Samsung in the next iteration. As a
long-time Google phone fan(Nexus series and now a Pixel XL) this is a
saddening trend.

------
safgasCVS
Product page is a mess - why no simple 1 page per item that shows whats new
rather multiple articles spread out over different links? I had to go to
theverge to understand what was launched

------
dbcooper
The $599 Slate model has an Intel Celeron SoC. :( You need to spend $799 for
m3 SoC base model.

------
prolikewh0a
Snapdragon 845 with 4GB of RAM? This is essentially a Pixel 2 XL with a notch.
4GB of ram is going to be atrocious right out of the box, and good luck in a
year or two.

~~~
wilsonnb3
I’m not sure why you think 4gb of RAM isn’t enough. I was using a pixel 2 with
4GB up until a week ago and it still runs perfectly.

------
blisterpeanuts
No headphone jack. No memory expansion slot. No removable battery. Made in
China. $800 for the cheapest model (64G 5.5"). If I weren't trying to move
away from Google right now, I'd be interested. But this is not priced to be an
impulse purchase.

Its specs are approximately equivalent to the Samsung S8 -- similar screen
(5.5" vs Samsung 5.8"), same IP68 water resistance, edge, Bluetooth 5. But
there the similarities end.

S8 and S8+ and later models still have memory expansion. I have a 128gb card
in my 64gb S8+, for example, for a total of 172gb. S8, S8+, and the S9 series
also have retained a headphone jack. I seem to recall Google making fun of
Apple for eliminating theirs, and now they have followed suit.

In my opinion, Google should just designate a best of breed phone, e.g. the
Samsung, as its flagship Android, and stop trying to market a "pure Android
experience". They've never been very successful with hardware -- maybe the
Chromecast was a hit, but their Nexus phones (of which I bought four) have
been mediocre.

------
tonyztan
> "We’ve integrated Titan™ Security, the system we built for Google, into our
> new mobile devices. Titan™ Security protects your most sensitive on-device
> data by securing your lock screen and strengthening disk encryption."

Anyone have more information about this new security chip in the Pixel 3? Is
this any different from secure boot and the security chip from the Pixel 2?

~~~
MattSteelblade
I thought Titan was Google's FIDO 2FA devices, like a Yubikey.

------
cardamomo
Found an intriguing tidbit when reading about the Pixel Slate's version of
Chrome OS:

> You can even run Linux if you’re a developer.

I wonder what exactly this means. What distro? How locked-down will my device
be under this distro? Does this mean we now have a real, live Linux tablet?

------
LosMyke
Display for the slate looks fantastic, the idea seams right, but I just don't
see a legitimate reason to drop another $1K to upgrade from my Pixelbook.

The Pixelbook at least has a keyboard, works great on the lap (hence the name
LAPtop), does pretty much the same as the Slate.

------
gandutraveler
Kinda disappointed. I have Pixel XL and was hoping to upgrade this year. But
this phone doesn't look like an upgrade except for few minor software
enhancements. Maybe I'll switch to iPhone for next 2 years.

Any pixel owners planning to get Pixel 3 ?

------
tracker1
Have you considered inviting Satan into your life?

/snark

The removal of the headphone jack is just stupid, and annoying. The fact that
I've had no shortage of issues with my car and bluetooth since Oreo (except
for 2 months of late betas for P that worked, only to have it break again
after the public release). Screwing up hangouts, which was once such a great
messaging app everywhere I needed, and voice integration worked great.

Broken and inconsistent "groups" management. Just plain unfinished web
interfaces all around. It reminds me of Windows 8... mostly shiny, but some
truly ugly areas with it. Not to mention AMP and so many other things they've
done that don't really make anything better.

~~~
wilsonnb3
The headphone jack removal problem is entirely solved by a $10 dongle that (I
think) comes with the phone unless you need to charge and listen at the same
time, which is an edge case for most people.

~~~
tracker1
and if I want to charge while I'm using headphones?

------
RivieraKid
Wtf, they couldn't even make the top and bottom borders have equal height in a
$800 phone (the smaller Pixel)? Who's in charge of hardware design at Google,
Apple would _never_ release this.

------
fermienrico
I am surprised no one is talking about privacy. In my view, buying a phone
from an advertising company is insane. Think about your phone - everything
about your life is in this one device.

I don't care if Pixel 3 was twice the performance and features than iPhone.
Fundamentally, I have a problem with this device and it has little do with
petty details such as megapixels and build quality.

Google is not interested in selling you hardware without "free" Google
services built in. If they were, they would be a hardware company, not an
advertisement company.

~~~
precurse
Apple isn't perfect either. I'm not trying to defend Google, but Apple is
going after the right to repair and trying to make it illegal for you to
repair your own device, let alone 3rd parties to.

So if you're someone who respects your right to repair and won't pay for Apple
products, and the other option is an advertising company, what options are
there left?

~~~
fermienrico
Apple has a pretty bad record about repairability but that is most likely due
to the shrinking electronics packaging and it applies to all phones and
laptops - Please check iFixit repair score for Microsoft surface and Samsung
tablets.

It is difficult to say, but right to repair has ranks lower in terms of
societal impact than privacy. Privacy has deep and profound impact on our
society than right to repair. If it is a secure device, I am OK with not being
able to repair it - your phone is your life these days in 60 cubic centimeters
of metal, glass and silicon.

~~~
precurse
Yes, some devices are getting more difficult to repair. However, Microsoft and
Samsung aren't the ones lobbying to make it ILLEGAL to fix device.

Apple has sued over people taking displays that were still good, but just
needed the glass replaced. This is a trivial repair and has been done forever
in the IT industry. To the car analogy: it's like replacing the windshield and
selling the vehicle. Then Honda sues you because the Honda logo is still on
the car.

Article: [https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a3yadk/apple-
sued...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a3yadk/apple-sued-an-
independent-iphone-repair-shop-owner-and-lost)

This has nothing to do with security and is totally over Apple wanting full
control over a device that someone purchased with their own dollars. To say
it's to do with security is asinine.

------
sorenjan
Does anyone know which algorithm they use for super resolution in the camera
app? I know they're using RAISR [0] for zoom in the previous version, seems
like they have a new method now with multi image super resolution.

I doubt it's anywhere near as good as a second camera with a different lens,
so I don't understand why they won't include a second camera in the back like
every other modern phone.

[0] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.01299](https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.01299)

------
tengbretson
Between the giant top bar and the "related articles" segment that opens on its
own theres almost no readable vertical space left on this blog. What kind of
amateur company designed this?

~~~
modeless
[https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-
headers/](https://alisdair.mcdiarmid.org/kill-sticky-headers/) works well

~~~
el_duderino
This works great. Thanks for sharing!

------
sequoia
> soft circles and curves evoke something natural & familiar

> the products we create become so natural in your life that you don't think
> about them as technology anymore

 _This is bad!_ People _should_ think of their technology and the implications
it has on their lives. Encouraging people to sleepwalk even further into 24/7
surveillance fails the "don't be evil" test in my opinion.

Call me a cynic but damn if this doesn't stuff doesn't sound creepy coming
from a company whose business model is based on surveillance.

~~~
pwaivers
I see where you are coming from, but I think that is just fighting the
inevitable. People & companies should consider the implications of technology,
but that shouldn't prevent it from becoming a bigger part of our lives.

------
traspler
I thought some of the feature presentations were very strange. They focused
way too much on "how not to do it" instead of the "here's how Pixel solves
this". For example the wide angle lens got a video which was 90% "Here's a bad
example and another one,..." and then a 3s example of how it works/looks with
the wide angle and that was pretty much it.

------
justfor1comment
Wow! This is a top notch phone

------
013a
This is a very dramatic opinion, but its one I've been thinking about for a
while.

What is Google's five year plan with their hardware ecosystem? The only thing
I can come up with is "continue gathering data to build experiences which
enable them to sell ads and continue to gather more data", which feels
reductive and has almost nothing to do with hardware.

The Pixel has always, in a broader market sense, been a bit of a non-starter.
Its a fine device, don't get me wrong, but they sold 3.7M in 2017 [1]. Compare
that to ~220M iPhones [2] or ~30M Samsung devices [2]. Its not even close. No
one looks at LG's phone business and thinks its healthy, but that's the
magnitude of sales we're talking about.

And their disastrous attempts at "premium" ChromeOS hardware. The Pixelbook
was the most hilariously horrible device Google has ever made (wait... maybe
that should go to the Pixel C?). The Slate looks a lot better, but where's the
value compared to the cheaper Surface Pro 6 or iPad Pro? ChromeOS is an
amazing platform for your grandma, but that doesn't sell units. And how does
ChromeOS further Google's broader ecosystem goals? I use G-Suite personally
and I feel no draw to buy one of these things, and I should be their target
market.

If they're trying to take back more control of the Android market, they're
failing. So, they've got the web. The "open web" isn't even a strategic moat
for them; its the minimum price for them to exist. And geeze, even then, Apple
is _destroying_ them by forcing Safari on iOS.

This is way out in left field, but I think what Google needs to do is work on
a WebASM-native processor architecture and design. Fuchsia and Flutter isn't
enough alone, because they're still going to rely on companies like Samsung or
Huawei to distribute the hardware, which is tenuous; these companies might see
Fuchsia as an opportunity to take even more control of Android.

[1] [https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/13/17007104/google-pixel-
tot...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/13/17007104/google-pixel-total-sales-
idc-statistics)

[2] [https://bgr.com/2017/12/29/iphone-vs-samsung-most-popular-
te...](https://bgr.com/2017/12/29/iphone-vs-samsung-most-popular-tech-
products-of-2017/)

~~~
pier25
Right now Google is learning to make and sell end user devices. Distribution,
manufacturing, etc, are no trivial matters and Google isn't a hardware company
like Apple.

I think today the endgame for these devices is pure marketing. The Slate in
particular is intended to bring some cool factor into the ChromeOS world which
is seriously lacking.

Longer term, I'd say Google is preparing to become a major hardware
manufacturer and maybe give a shot at beating Apple at its own game. We know
Google is making its own universal OS, we know Google is keeping its hardware
business relatively small. I think Google is preparing for the second coming
of Fuchsia.

------
kraig911
Mobile tech has jumped the shark I think. Literally just a snorefest of a year
to me when it comes to new devices.

~~~
abvdasker
It's hard to come to terms with the sheer lack of imagination and variety in
the smartphone market. A few examples:

1\. It's now all but impossible to find a phone with flagship specifications
in anything smaller than a 5" form factor. You would think some company
somewhere would be trying to capture the market for smaller phones but no.
Sony has done this for a while but hasn't released a compact version of their
latest offering.

2\. In the space of less than a year the questionable design choice of adding
a notch to the top of the screen has become ubiquitous. This follows a larger
trend of just about every phone maker trying to make their product look as
much like an iPhone as possible rather than trying to create a distinct
aesthetic.

3\. Headphone jacks have mostly disappeared for little discernible reason
despite the overwhelming consumer preference for them. Why aren't there any
smartphone manufacturers trying to differentiate by keeping the jack?

The list goes on. It boggles the mind how a market that has existed for like
10 years became so homogeneous and creatively bankrupt.

------
crehn
Why does nearly everything that Google makes look like it was designed by an
engineer? They have top-notch engineering talent, but seem completely clueless
when it comes to designing slick and beautiful experiences. There's a very
thin line between cool and cringy.

------
utopcell
Well, this was anticlimactic. Instead of a bezel-free pixelbook, we got a
pointless notch-full phone.

------
oh-kumudo
Consider how bad Pixel's quality control is, I won't buy a Pixel 3 at least in
a year.

------
practice9
For those who are dissapointed in Pixel's notch - look out for OnePlus 6T.
Much more better "waterdrop" implementation which minimizes notch area. There
is a rumour they're partnering with T-Mobile for this release

------
bdz
Save your money and buy a Pocophone F1 for $300

[https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=9256&idPhone2...](https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=9256&idPhone2=9293)

~~~
brentonator
Missing some T-Mobile LTE Bands. (edit, the linked website had the incorrect
lte band information)

No IP68 so I have to worry about spills and rain again.

MicroSD and 3.5mm holes to fill with dust/water.

It looks good, but not quite what I want.

------
michaelmior
Happy I didn't pull the trigger on the Lenovo Smart Display. Home Hub looks
pretty nice and although the screen is smaller than both of the Lenovo models,
I think the price difference makes up for it.

------
davidw
"AI in Pixel 3 enables new features that make your day-to-day actions simpler
and easier."

I wonder if they'll go so far as to make it recognize my Italian wife's name
when I pronounce it in Italian.

------
PhasmaFelis
Where's the best place to get a new/refurb Pixel 1 cheap? It's the last Google
phone I'd want to own, and I'm guessing the price will drop even further now
that the 3 is out.

~~~
bubblethink
swappa. pixel 2 may be a better idea if you are ok with the headphone jack
situation.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
I am not, unfortunately. :-/ And I don't have much need for a phone with lots
of grunt, so the Pixel seemed like a good compromise.

Any other suggestions for a solid Android phone with a headphone jack that
won't give me any trouble rooting it? Replaceable battery would be nice too,
but I'm not picky on that.

~~~
bubblethink
There are quite a few phones that will let you unlock the bootloader, but
pixels are the only ones with decent security record and ability to self-sign
builds for verified boot. Pixel 1 will stop receiving support in a year. So
you need to make that call if you want to buy a phone with just a year of
security updates left.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
> _ability to self-sign builds for verified boot_

What does that part mean? It sounds like something I should probably know.

------
SippinLean
So the phone costs $1000 plus another $129 for AppleCare?

Bring back the Nexus line :(

~~~
darkmuck
AppleCare for a google device?

~~~
tensor
It's Google's Apple care equivalent. Pretty disappointing. Pixel used to come
with 2 years warranty, now it comes with one, if you want 2 years you need to
pay extra.

~~~
lotsofpulp
Except you can’t walk into a store and walk out with a repair or replacement.

------
rplst8
No headphone jack. Barf.

------
zyang
Live stream here.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsoQGTA1SxY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsoQGTA1SxY)

------
nrki
£189 for a keyboard case!!

Tell 'em they're dreamin'.

------
Crontab
When it comes to the Pixel Slate, it will be interesting to see how long it
takes Joshua Stein to get OpenBSD running on it.

------
wufufufu
Here's my generic cynical HN comment:

Every Google feature is predicated on large scale user data collection. Who
asked for a phone that would answer itself or cloud storage for pictures that
also processes and trains models on all of them? These features are something
Google wants, not consumers. When drones are able to target individuals based
on facial profiles, I'm going to think "my selfies helped with that".

At least it has front facing speakers.

~~~
apahwa
maybe you don't want those features but a lot of us do. cloud storage of
photos has been great and I'd love to stop paying for the additional storage
space. yes, Google may benefit from it also but that is why it is free...

------
hawkilt
Why are they leving out andriod on pixel slate and moving to chromeOS? so the
future phones will be on chromeOS?

------
jtl999
I hope the Pixel 3 has a PWM free/high frequency PWM OLED display but I'm not
holding my breath :(

------
reificator
Has Google fixed the Bluetooth disconnecting bug in ChromeOS yet? If so I'm
tempted...

~~~
mav3rick
Hey there's been a bunch of bluetooth improvements in recent builds. What's
your bug again ?

~~~
reificator
Had a few Chromebooks with different models where after 15-90 minutes of
playing audio over bluetooth, the headset would disconnect and audio would
play out through the speakers at full volume.

It's the reason I didn't buy a Pixelbook to be honest.

------
ChrisCinelli
I was looking for a 8Gb Ram and a SD card slot for pretty much infinite
storage... Oh well.

------
dandare
I was choosing a new Android phone last week. Step 1: sort by headphone jack.

------
tata2020
Thank you google for not releasing any interesting product and wasting my
money.

------
tobltobs
Does the Pixel 3 support Wifi Aware (Neighbor Awareness Networking (NAN))?

------
King-Aaron
> "Take a groupie"

I don't think that means what they think it means.

------
simonebrunozzi
Bummed that there's no new version of Google WiFi.

------
c2h5oh
4 word summary: great but too expensive

------
nkkollaw
A notch!? Why!

------
nneonneo
Google's "unlimited" photo and video storage sounds like a fantastic idea!
Until you realize that, as with all of Google's products, the "unlimited"
storage has to be paid for somehow.

In Google's case, this is done by giving Google a license to use YOUR photos
as they see fit ([https://policies.google.com/terms?hl=en&gl=ZZ#toc-
content](https://policies.google.com/terms?hl=en&gl=ZZ#toc-content)):

> When you upload, submit, store, send or receive content to or through our
> Services, you give Google (and those we work with) a worldwide license to
> use, host, store, reproduce, modify, create derivative works (such as those
> resulting from translations, adaptations or other changes we make so that
> your content works better with our Services), communicate, publish, publicly
> perform, publicly display and distribute such content. The rights you grant
> in this license are for the limited purpose of operating, promoting, and
> improving our Services, and to develop new ones. This license continues even
> if you stop using our Services (for example, for a business listing you have
> added to Google Maps). Some Services may offer you ways to access and remove
> content that has been provided to that Service. Also, in some of our
> Services, there are terms or settings that narrow the scope of our use of
> the content submitted in those Services. Make sure you have the necessary
> rights to grant us this license for any content that you submit to our
> Services.

Google's entire business is "operating, promoting, and improving our Services,
and developing new ones", so it suffices to say that their usage is not so
"limited". As far as I can tell, there are no terms for Google Photos that
narrow the scope.

Apple's iCloud service is very different in this regard
([https://www.apple.com/legal/internet-
services/icloud/en/term...](https://www.apple.com/legal/internet-
services/icloud/en/terms.html)):

> You acknowledge and agree that Apple may, without liability to you, access,
> use, preserve and/or disclose your Account information and Content to law
> enforcement authorities, government officials, and/or a third party, as
> Apple believes is reasonably necessary or appropriate, if legally required
> to do so or if Apple has a good faith belief that such access, use,
> disclosure, or preservation is reasonably necessary to: (a) comply with
> legal process or request; (b) enforce this Agreement, including
> investigation of any potential violation thereof; (c) detect, prevent or
> otherwise address security, fraud or technical issues; or (d) protect the
> rights, property or safety of Apple, its users, a third party, or the public
> as required or permitted by law.

> Except for material we may license to you, Apple does not claim ownership of
> the materials and/or Content you submit or make available on the Service.
> However, by submitting or posting such Content on areas of the Service that
> are accessible by the public or other users with whom you consent to share
> such Content, you grant Apple a worldwide, royalty-free, non-exclusive
> license to use, distribute, reproduce, modify, adapt, publish, translate,
> publicly perform and publicly display such Content on the Service solely for
> the purpose for which such Content was submitted or made available, without
> any compensation or obligation to you.

The first paragraph is Apple saying that they can show the FBI your iCloud
account, which is already a known quantity with almost all cloud storage
providers (except E2E encrypted ones). The second says that Apple only uses
your content if you choose to share it with people, and then, only for the
purpose of sharing.

Maybe you don't care that Google has this kind of access to all your photos
and videos - after all, it already does that with your GMail - but for a lot
of people (myself included) this is a dealbreaker.

------
tata2020
Most boring and useless set of products with ugly design.

------
glenrivard
Though most impressive was the dim light photo on the Pixel 3 compared to the
latest from Apple.

------
glenrivard
Hope the Pixel 2 gets the call screening and the dim light photo abilities.

------
ap46
Amazing to see privacy not mentioned at all.

~~~
yla92
I didn't watch the whole live stream so I cannot tell whether they have
mentioned about privacy specifically or not. From what I saw from the phone
spec, there is a new chip called "Titan M" built custom for the Pixel 3.

"Embedded in the Pixel 3 phones is a new security chip named Titan M. Google
designed, manufactured, and integrated the chip into the phone's secure boot
process. It's used to protect the lock screen passcode authentication process
and to strengthen disk encryption. This same security chip is used in Google's
data centers, the company says, which means the Pixel phones are getting
enterprise-level security."

this is the quote related to the chip from Wired.

[https://www.wired.com/story/google-
pixel-3/](https://www.wired.com/story/google-pixel-3/)

~~~
mediocrejoker
Privacy and security, while related, are not the same thing.

~~~
candiodari
Or more to the point: a chip "providing privacy" that you don't control
yourself, really does the opposite.

------
silverlake
Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Microsoft's Surface design led to
the iPad Pro and Google Slate.

------
lechiffre10
Hey Google,Facebook etc... You've had data breaches and you don't really seem
to care about user info and privacy, what's your response? Facebook & Google:
"Introducing these new gadgets to use in your home, where we can get access to
everything you do or look up during the day"

